
Understanding the Neural Tangent Kernel - MindSustenance
https://rajatvd.github.io/NTK
======
MindSustenance
Hey everyone,

I've put up a new blog post that aims to distill the ideas behind the neural
tangent kernel that is making waves in recent theoretical deep learning
research. A large portion of the talks in the recent Workshop on Theory of
Deep Learning([https://www.math.ias.edu/wtdl](https://www.math.ias.edu/wtdl))
at the Institute for Advanced Study were based on ideas related to the neural
tangent kernel. This is a slightly long post, as it involves a fair bit of
math (you can skip some of the proofs though). A bit of linear algebra
background is necessary to fully grasp what is going on here, but I hope that
my visualizations can help with that.

Code for the experiments and animations:
[https://github.com/rajatvd/NTK](https://github.com/rajatvd/NTK)

Feedback and suggestions are welcome!

